
Swedish rape warrant for Wikileaks' Assange cancelled - dirtyaura
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11049316
======
dirtyaura
Forget this, it was spreading in Twitter, but I just noticed it's from 2010.

~~~
jwpeddle
The article was posted in 2010, but the headline changed and bold text were
added in the past two hours.

~~~
jwpeddle
Or not? I'm confused. Why did they tweet this?

------
harywilke
Interesting that it shows up in the BBC's most read and most shared lists.

